# 2000 Ford f150 7700 specs



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, after having spent several months parusing hundreds of threads I think I'm ready to partake. 

I bought the 2000 7700 recently. 8' MM plow up front.

What I am having a hard time finding out is the GVW breakdown for the front and rear. I am also having a hard time googling to find the weight of and 8' MM plow - 1000lbs best I can see.

What I am trying to figure out is how much weight should I have in the rear for ballast and how much weight could I safely hold in the rear as far as lugging around mix.

Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

The GVW breakdown is actually on the door sticker of your truck. I just went to Fisher's site and used their eMatch system. If I selected the right features for your truck, it's basically saying you'll want about 380 pounds of ballast. Your GVW breakdown, per their site is shown as 4150 front, 4800 rear. This is for a 2000 F150, supercab, 6.5' box with a 8' HD plow.

Hope this helps


----------

